# Instrument cluster issues case ih 4210 xl cab



## MikeP (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has had the same issues as me and how they fixed. 
My case IH 4210 xl cab recently started having gauge problems. It has the digital dash. 
All of the gauges light up but the information is all wrong. Like it shows the fuel tank completely full, the water temp maxed out. and the rpm gauge lights up but the info is like all zeros. Also sometimes the dash does not light up at all, but if you mess with the light switch it comes on. I also notice that the hi beam indicator light on the dash is on all the time, even when the lights are not even on. 
Ironically enough this happened when i changed the starter. I'm not sure what one has to do with the other but i figured its worth mentioning. 
I checked all of the fuses. 
Everything else in the cab works fine. Lights, mfwd switch, axle lock,heat,ac, etc all work fine. Just the instrument cluster is the problem. 
Thanks in advance. 
Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome MikeP, sounds like you have an issue for sure. Any info on the events during the starter change out? I'm wondering if there may have been a spark or a short during the starter swap that may have jolted the dash circuit?


----------



## MikeP (Feb 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome MikeP, sounds like you have an issue for sure. Any info on the events during the starter change out? I'm wondering if there may have been a spark or a short during the starter swap that may have jolted the dash circuit?


No sir, I disconnected the battery before anything else was done on the starter swap.


----------



## maespant (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi Did you ever resolve this I have same concern on my 4240


----------



## Rilum (5 mo ago)

Has anyone found a solution to the problem? I have a 1998 Case IH 4230 XL with the same issue. 
Weak light in the high beam indicator, Fuel and temp are at max, Lcd lights up but disappears if I dim the headlights. Headlights don't work either.


----------

